# My new setup, 55g Central American small cichlids [Pics+Vid]



## McFly_ (Jun 21, 2010)

Just remodeled my tank to a Central American river biotope with small cichlids.

Setup details

Fish list:


4 _Cryptoheros sajica_ 1M/3F 
3 Her_otilapia multispinosa _1M/2F 
1 Xiphophorus helleri hybrid 0M/1F (I will replace it with a small group of Green Swordtail Ã‚Â«_Xiphophorus helleri green_Ã‚Â»)
1 Peckoltia sp. L038 (South American loricaridae)














































Video

More pics

I hope you like

Thanks and regards


----------



## remi (Apr 16, 2007)

Your tank looks really nice.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Your rainbow cichlids are a pairing fish, not harem breeders. You really should remove your extra female. You could add a male, but I don't think you have room for two breeding pairs, which will take over the entire tank.

also, I'd put in more plants to break the line of sight better. You basically have one side for hiding and one open side. I'd personally create two suitable breeding/living areas on both sides of the tank with some sort of plant or driftwood division in the center of the tank (that's what I've done with my two rainbow tanks.)

good luck


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *McFly_*,

You have a truly amazing tank; well done. Your sajica have great colors.

I like what you have done with the long pieces of driftwood and rocks.

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

